# BOB and New GCH at Paso today! :)



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Well Tucker went BOB over specials which was the last win he needed to finish his AKC Grand Championship! He is the first GCH for his breeder and finished in 4 months..so proud of my boy :clap2:

It was a family day at the show as his 1/2 brother was WD/BOW and his aunt was WB/BOS both for majors :whoo:

Nice way to wrap up my last show of the year now just waiting for the Feb specialties


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

great job!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks! I just realized by finish his GCH he'll automatically qualify for Eukanuba next year. That would be really neat to have a dog shown there since it's invite only. The show is only about 90 mins from my house so I may go down in a couple weeks and check it out. How fun


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

YAY! Congratulations! Photos, please?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Dobelove (Jun 17, 2010)

Congrats! We need some pictures 

Eukanuba next year is in Florida, a little farther then 90 mins from SoCal


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Dobelove said:


> Congrats! We need some pictures
> 
> Eukanuba next year is in Florida, a little farther then 90 mins from SoCal


LOL I hadn't even checked to see where it'd be. No big loss I've never even bothered to watch or go to the show in the past I won't miss my dog showing in it


----------



## WalkinthePark (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow congrats! Good luck in specialties !


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I don't have the photo yet but they've got the proofs online so I am guessing it's ok to post the link


----------

